# best "protein powder"-for (muscle gain)?



## gilly10

what have you found to be the "very best/no-1"-protein powder for packing-on-muscle? my question only refers to what is best protein-powder for putting on muscle-"not about what you think of the taste or flavour of the powder! what have you seen the best (muscle-gain)-with,what brand/name protein powder?


----------



## steevey

personally I use 90+,it works well enough for me,seen some good changes to my body since I started to use it properly.

Be interesting to see what brand/type the really huge lads on the site recommend.


----------



## SamUK

gilly10 said:


> what have you found to be the "very best/no-1"-protein powder for packing-on-muscle? my question only refers to what is best protein-powder for putting on muscle-"not about what you think of the taste or flavour of the powder! what have you seen the best (muscle-gain)-with,what brand/name protein powder?


nutrisport do 2 i use with great results for bulking up


----------



## LeeB

steak and rice


----------



## Tall

gilly10 said:


> what have you found to be the "very best/no-1"-protein powder for packing-on-muscle? my question only refers to what is best protein-powder for putting on muscle-"not about what you think of the taste or flavour of the powder! what have you seen the best (muscle-gain)-with,what brand/name protein powder?


The are all the same if you have a varied diet. It's just a question of taste and preference.


----------



## Guest

LeeB said:


> steak and rice


i dont get rice it dont seem to do anything for me just fills me up quick, pasta though that works


----------



## Guest

Argos are doing half price weight gainer if you not bothered about the quality


----------



## Mystickhan

best way is to try afew and see which one your body likes and you


----------



## EXTREME

Tall, I strongly disagree, they are not all the same, they are in many cases very different.

Where do you get powdered steak and rice Lee?

C'mon guys, the kid has asked a question which if nobody is going to address whats the point in posting, lets give him the best advice we can and let him then make his own mind up.


----------



## FAT BOY

if you follow the link to the extreme web site you will see the extreme whey its a good quality whey and you get 25% discount for being a member of mc ,

all lee b is trying to say is eat as much solid food as you can and just use the whey to supplement your protien intake

fb


----------



## EXTREME

I know what Lee was meaning but Gilly has asked a question which people have chosen not to really answer in the way he's hoping for.

I feel sorry for a lot of guys who ask for help only to get ther "post up your diet and training" reply. I know this is probably the way to help them best but all they tend to do is get pi55ed off and move on to another forum where they get the answer they want to hear. Letstry and help them constructively and answer their questions at the same time.


----------



## LeeB

someone didnt get what they want for xmas?? 

extreme has a point, nobody has really given an answer to the question, so ill have ago:

- i always find solid food is the best source of protein, so when someone asks me which protein is best for packing on muscle ill always suggest food, as alot of lads think all they need to do is take protein 2-3 times per day and if they dont grow they blame the protein powder.. what they dont realise is they should be getting another 3-4 solid food meals in a day! i ALWAYS grow better when i have steak/beef at least once per day!

- in my opinion there are different brands of protein all offering different qualities, soem are sh*t - i.e. holland and barret/argos etc others that you will see advertised on here are excellent and provide everything you need for growth.. i personally use extreme nutrition (owned by the grumpy guy above who obviously didnt get what he wanted for xmas) and ive used nothing but there proteins for the past 2 years or so now and find them excellent in terms of taste and quality - trust me in the pest ive tried most brands and am more than happy with extreme - and i compete to a fairly high level so wouldnt take a chance on something that was not top quality!

- and musclechat members get a discount too! so its more cost effective than you would realise!

- flick through any bodybuilding mags and you will see lots of pro bodybuilders getting paid lots of money to advertise brands such as muscletech... have a look at the extreme website Bodybuilding Clothes, Body Building Supplements, Protein, Gym Clothing and Sports Nutrition and you will see lots of amateur bodybuilders and other athletes who use the extreme brand through choice!!! nuff sed in my opinion!


----------



## Tall

Extreme said:


> *Tall, I strongly disagree, they are not all the same, they are in many cases very different.*
> 
> Where do you get powdered steak and rice Lee?
> 
> C'mon guys, the kid has asked a question which if nobody is going to address whats the point in posting, lets give him the best advice we can and let him then make his own mind up.


If all someone was able to consume was protein shakes then I would agree - they are not all the same.

If a person has a varied diet then they will be consuming varied sources of protein (Beef, Fish, Eggs, Milk, Grains, Legumes) which will contribute the the amino acid pool and will be digested at varied rates.

All of the amino acids which cannot be synthesised by the body can be delivered by a varied diet.

So to a person with a sound diet, consuming varying sources of protein, I stand by my statement of it being a matter of taste and preference.

Gilly's post indicated he thought one brand of protein powder over an another would be a quick fix for packing on muscle.


----------



## EXTREME

Tall I still think all the guy wanted was peoples opinions on what they feel to be the best protein powder around for helping add size, which is likely to be a subjective answer depending on the responder.

Tall I'm with you on the importance of varying the protein sources and ensuring the body gets the full spectrum of aminos and I do agree a varied diet is imperitive for this. Look back to the "Pumping Iron" era where they tried to eat a different protein source at each meal to unsure all the aminos were covered.

This has been taken care of now and made much easier with multi protein source powdered drinks like our Extreme Protein, CNP's Pro Peptide, etc.


----------



## Tall

Extreme said:


> Tall I still think all the guy wanted was peoples opinions on what they feel to be the best protein powder around for helping add size, which is likely to be a subjective answer depending on the responder.
> 
> Tall I'm with you on the importance of varying the protein sources and ensuring the body gets the full spectrum of aminos and I do agree a varied diet is imperitive for this. Look back to the "Pumping Iron" era where they tried to eat a different protein source at each meal to unsure all the aminos were covered.
> 
> This has been taken care of now and made much easier with multi protein source powdered drinks like our Extreme Protein, CNP's Pro Peptide, etc.


If it was purely for size/lbm I would look for a Protein Blend with Creatine, which contained carbs (or to which powdered oats could easily be added) which tastes good with milk and tasted nice.

I use your (Extreme) Build and Recover which matches the above, and Bulk Supplements Direct one - but I need to add a scoop of creatine to that. Strawb flavour in both.


----------



## big_ram1

usn muscle fuel dynamic


----------



## wigan_78

PHD Synergy does it for me


----------



## Irons

Myprotein Truewhey, great Bcaa count and a great powder.


----------



## icamero1

i always read people banging on about Optimum Whey Protein being the best. personally i use Sci Mentor Twister, but i cant compare it to anything.


----------



## CrisR

I stand by Reflex choc mint good with water bliss with milk and on my off days chuck in a blender with peanut butter and a fat dollop low fat ice cream.

i like pig in sh1t


----------



## Tom84

CNP, Reflex, ON, and Extreme all make decent products.

Personally I've never ever noticed any meaningful difference growth wise with any protein product from one to another. I'm not a tuned enough athelete. I'd listen to non-sponsored competitors if there is such a thing


----------



## GSP1466867953

although more of an 'all in one' supplement than just a protein I like hurricane XS from myprotein.co.uk. This seems to really suit me.


----------

